# Topics > Entities > Societies >  euRobotics AISBL (Association Internationale Sans But Lucratif), Brussels, Belgium

## Airicist

Website - eu-robotics.net

youtube.com/euRobotics

facebook.com/euRobotics

twitter.com/eu_Robotics

linkedin.com/company/eurobotics-aisbl

instagram.com/eu_Robotics

President - Bernd Liepert  

Projects:

European Robotics Forum

European Robotics Week

----------


## Airicist

Dr. Bernd Liepert (President euRobotics aisbl) on Future of Robotics and Society

Published on Jan 12, 2016




> Dr. Bernd Liepert, the president of the euRobotics aisbl, provided a plenary speech at IROS 2015 in Hamburg talkin about the Future of Robotics and the impact on society. This is a short summary of his plenary speech.

----------

